# So sad!



## Bekki085 (Aug 18, 2012)

I just read this today...just breaks my heart.

Man faces animal cruelty charge after abandoning dog on mountain | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo!


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I read this a few days ago, still brought me to tears again! Really heartbreaking stuff.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

connielee640 said:


> I really felt sad about the story. About a year ago, I moved from Perth to removals Sydney and the sad part was I forgot to bring my dog with me. I was almost near Sydney when I remembered that I forgot my dog. I couldn't help it but wonder if everything is okay with him (the dog), so the next morning I returned to Perth and luckily he was there standing patiently inside the gate.


How could you forget a dog? Am I reading you correctly?:rolleyes5:


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

connielee640 said:


> I really felt sad about the story. About a year ago, I moved from Perth to removals Sydney and the sad part was I forgot to bring my dog with me. I was almost near Sydney when I remembered that I forgot my dog. I couldn't help it but wonder if everything is okay with him (the dog), so the next morning I returned to Perth and luckily he was there standing patiently inside the gate.


If you're going to spam people, you could at least make up a less shocking story...


----------



## bibicos (Aug 31, 2012)

connielee640 said:


> I really felt sad about the story. About a year ago, I moved from Perth to removals Sydney and the sad part was I forgot to bring my dog with me. I was almost near Sydney when I remembered that I forgot my dog. I couldn't help it but wonder if everything is okay with him (the dog), so the next morning I returned to Perth and luckily he was there standing patiently inside the gate.


You can't forget your dog or your cat. Could you forget your child? I have 8 years to go vacances, because I don't want leave my pets without my company.


----------



## pearlsmithy (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes, how can anyone forget his/her own dog. :/


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I can see the owners dilemma if the situation threatened his life and the younger climber with him but he did nothing once back in safety, he should not be allowed the dog back


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I heard about this through the forum of my geeky hobby, and read through the whole linked thread posted on a hikers forum, the response from the guys on there was incredible once they knew this dog was stuck. The response from the dogs owners was weird, his friends all came on there to back him up and say how much he loved this dog, he was claiming the trauma of the ordeal had left him, well, too traumatised to do anything...........:angry:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

that poor doggy.. hope the rescuers get to keep him!


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

Its very sad for this poor doggy i think the rescuer will save it.


----------

